# HO Scale Pit Crew



## gprice003 (Jan 31, 2006)

I would like to know, where can you purchase HO scale pit crew figures? The current pit crew figures I have, are from my Tyco/Mattel cars I bought. Those figures are not actually HO scale. Any help will be appreciated! Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Ya thoose Mattel figures are best left in the sets. They don't offer much in terms for realism if you ask me. They are becoming more collectible. There are older figures in 1/87 scale but they look small with modern HO cars, which are 1/64 scale.

Here's a search link for eBay for "Winners Circle Pit Row Dioramas":
http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?cgiurl=http%3A%2F%2Fcgi.ebay.com%2Fws%2F&fkr=1&from=R8&satitle=winners+circle+pit+row&category0=

These look great and if you don't care about the future collectibility or don't want NASCAR on your track you can remove the pit guys for your own use. There was also a Dale Earnhardt scene they made when he won the Daytona 500 with tons of small pit figures on one diorama congratulating Earnhardt as he drove down pit road. Those are pretty collectible but again there are tons of 1/64 scale dudes on it. :thumbsup: 

I have some old OO (England) Scale "Airfix" pilot and aircraft maintenence figures that I painted up to look like track safety personnel also.

Do a search on eBay for OO scale figures  also.  

-Scott V.


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

g-man
I purchased these from Internet Trains on line. They also have a set in blue.
http://www.discounttrainsonline.com/dto/item590-10373.html
There are about 50 pages of people. There is a hazmat team that could be appropriate. You could spend hours looking through all of the options. Train mechanics or other workers may fit in as well. Some people have adapted military figures that have poses close to a pit crew. 
Jim


----------



## gprice003 (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------

